# 3100 ac club in warren co. looking for members



## BIGTEN

We have 3100 ac of qdm land, with over 7,ooo ac being managed by surrounding clubs, We have a great deer population and we harvest several quality bucks ever year. We  have a secure camp with power , camp shower, covered cooking area and deer cooler. property has 6 ac lake that is managed also  (lots of crappie and bass) Land consist of huge hardwoods, pine, cutover, and 5 powerlines coming thru the properties. established for club for the past 34 years. Club uses a first come first serve pin in system. we have over 30 tripods, ladder stands, box stands already in place. We plant 50 food plots ever year. for more info please contact scott ray @706-463-0876 or brad yother @ 706-463-0130  or you can email scott @    sray@morganleesupply.com dues will 975.00 per year and a 100.00 camping fee if you use the camp area


----------



## triton196

how many openings


----------



## BIGTEN

8 memberships available


----------



## Christian Infidel

Please send me a PM on rules and total number of Hunters.  Thanks


----------



## AL123Jenks

Could you tell me where in Warren County it is from Thompson Ga.Thank you.


----------



## BIGTEN

We are 10 miles from thompson, we are between norwood and camak


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Buddy of mine are talking about this . You live close to me in live in Calhoun


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## mcfsf33

How many total members? are kids under 16 covered on membership?


----------



## BIGTEN

38 members total. Kids are allowed any time as long as they are still in school.


----------



## mhammock

any turkey only memberships available?


----------



## Haus38741

If there are still openings please send me a PM on rules and more info on camping area. Myself and a friend are looking for a new hunting club to join.


----------



## LHefner17

Hey Guys i am a member of this club and it is everything a man could look for in a club. I hunted it last year 21 days or so and seen deer every sit except 1. I killed a nice 120 " 10 pointer and my girlfriend killed her first deer there. It has great people a nice camp and just a great club. Please feel free to pm me any time and I will be glad to discuss with you. I will never get out of this club and it will fill up fast when people see it and ther deer killed off it.


----------



## BIGTEN

all pm's returned


----------



## Huntervationist

Interested, in membership, wife hunts..is this a second gun, or covered under membership total?


----------



## BIGTEN

Youre wife would be covered under youre membership.


----------



## Tristan1687

pm me rules please! Is it huntable without ATV?


----------



## LHefner17

Yes it has a great road system , I don't have an atv and had no issues


----------



## Haus38741

can you pm me club rules please.


----------



## bbaa131

Can my wife kill 2 bucks also?


----------



## LHefner17

You can call or pm Scott for the rules but its 2 bucks per paid membership. Your wife or children can hunt under your membership but anything they kill will count towards your membership.


----------



## BIGTEN

Wife and kids harvest would count toward youre limit for the year. 2 bucks 2 doe limit


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN

I will be showing the property this Saturday feb 28 th.


----------



## LHefner17

Welcome to the club Ronnie


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## Syclone654

If you have any openings left please PM me. Looking for a good place to hunt in that area. Thanks


----------



## LHefner17

Bump to the top , guys y'all need to get in touch with Scott and go look at this property you will not regret it. It's a great club with great people


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## mcfsf33

I would like to view the club. What is yalls min. size limit on bucks? Please send me a pm of when you would be available to show the property.


----------



## mcfsf33

I'm still interested.


----------



## Matt.M

What's the name of this club?


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## Oldsnipr

I tried to PM you BIGTEN but can't get it to work right now, prob my PC. Can you PM or call me if you still have memberships available please. I would like more info, rules, etc.

Thanks,

Tom
678-777-5852
tconkling@aol.com


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN

all pm's returned


----------



## Hoyt804

Thank you for showing the club to me and my dad.  You have a great looking club!


----------



## BIGTEN

It was nice meeting the two of you. Hope to hear from you soon .


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## mcfsf33

Are you ready for any locals yet?


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN

pm's returned


----------



## triton196

i wish i hadnt already joined my club i would have joined this one if you have anything open next year ive got at least three people that will join


----------



## georgiaguy

From last word we still need 4 members. Just an FYI


----------



## biggdogg

Bump for a top notch club.


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## bigbuck69

Any openings left at this time if so can you srnd me some info an rules thanks 4072344974 Richard


----------



## bigbuck69

Any spots for up coming season if so please let me know thanks 4072344974


----------



## flabowhunter36

Interested as well if there is any openings.


----------



## Jeffro 74

Very interested in this club. I am lookn for a family oriented club. I will be available for the showing on February 28th. And will call you or brad tomorrow. Thx


----------



## Jeffro 74

I am very interested in this club. I am looking for a family oriented club... I will be available for the showing on February 28th. I will call you or brad tomorrow. Thx


----------

